# Cross Bars for Roof Rack?



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL... looking for what you guys think are the best rails. Thanks!


----------



## Factor (Sep 1, 2001)

twiggs462 said:


> I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL... looking for what you guys think are the best rails. Thanks!


I have a set of Thule Wingbars with the Evo Raised Rail and they look good.


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

Factor said:


> I have a set of Thule Wingbars with the Evo Raised Rail and they look good.


Awesome thanks. Do you have a link to what you bought exactly?


----------



## Factor (Sep 1, 2001)

Yeah these are the bars and the raised rail kit






Thule Wingbar Evo | Thule | United States


Thule WingBar Evo - Premium aerodynamic load bars for an exceptionally quiet ride and easy installation of accessories. 2-pack.




www.thule.com










Thule Raised Rail Evo | Thule | United States


Thule Raised Rail Evo - foot for vehicles 4-pack black




www.thule.com


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for this.


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

I run these with my Thule accessories. FIT FOR VW TIGUAN ALUMINUM TOP ROOF RACK CROSS BAR CROSS RAIL LOCKABLE 2016-2019 | eBay


----------



## twiggs462 (Mar 20, 2007)

DjMaytrx said:


> I run these with my Thule accessories. FIT FOR VW TIGUAN ALUMINUM TOP ROOF RACK CROSS BAR CROSS RAIL LOCKABLE 2016-2019 | eBay


Nice. How do they compare to the Thule quality? what other accessories do you have?


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

twiggs462 said:


> Nice. How do they compare to the Thule quality? what other accessories do you have?


They are a solid setup. No wind noise at all at any speed. The bars don't interfere with the sunroof. I have the OEM bike trays and I have carried my 15 ft canoe without any issue.


----------



## Volkswagens-for-life (Jun 24, 2013)

Can't go wrong with Thule


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DjMaytrx said:


> I run these with my Thule accessories. FIT FOR VW TIGUAN ALUMINUM TOP ROOF RACK CROSS BAR CROSS RAIL LOCKABLE 2016-2019 | eBay


How is the fit and finish of these , Any rust or long term wearing issues ? any picture with nothing mounted ?

Price is scary cheap compared to other. But i like the low profile, but not so low profile where the sunroof wont work (thule aero and such)


thanks in advance !


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

Dan_king3 said:


> How is the fit and finish of these , Any rust or long term wearing issues ? any picture with nothing mounted ?
> 
> Price is scary cheap compared to other. But i like the low profile, but not so low profile where the sunroof wont work (thule aero and such)
> 
> ...


Quality build. Aluminum rails, so no rust. Tracks have rubber tube inserts to eliminate wind noise and still can be compressed down for the Thule "T" bolt can slide in easily.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DjMaytrx said:


> Quality build. Aluminum rails, so no rust. Tracks have rubber tube inserts to eliminate wind noise and still can be compressed down for the Thule "T" bolt can slide in easily.
> 
> View attachment 107049
> View attachment 107048


holy crap, why doesnt everyone have these on their Tig's, cheapest and by far the cleanest ( mid way between low profile and not )

That link you provided is the correct sized racks ( length etc) i ask since it says tiguan 2016-19, that window is from old tig to new tig 🤔🤔


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

Dan_king3 said:


> holy crap, why doesnt everyone have these on their Tig's, cheapest and by far the cleanest ( mid way between low profile and not )
> 
> That link you provided is the correct sized racks ( length etc) i ask since it says tiguan 2016-19, that window is from old tig to new tig 🤔🤔


The crossbars insert into the feet so they slide in and out to accommodate the width of the roof bars. The crossbars are locked into place while tightening to the roof bars.
The slotted opening on the top of the feet shows how far the crossbars are inserted into each foot, so you can get them centered. Obviously, you will have more space in the front feet and less room in the rear feet because the space between the front and rear of the roof bars taper toward the rear.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DjMaytrx said:


> The crossbars insert into the feet so they slide in and out to accommodate the width of the roof bars. The crossbars are locked into place while tightening to the roof bars.
> The slotted opening on the top of the feet shows how far the crossbars are inserted into each foot, so you can get them centered. Obviously, you will have more space in the front feet and less room in the rear feet because the space between the front and rear of the roof bars taper toward the rear.


Just got and installed these, awesome shout looks great.

How far apart are yours ? 

Also .... Any idea how the T slot deal works ? I see you can push the rubber insert down ... But not sure how the attachment would go in? Maybe have to take the whole foot bracket thing off to slide it in ? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

Dan_king3 said:


> Just got and installed these, awesome shout looks great.
> 
> How far apart are yours ?
> 
> ...


I have the front bar over the B pillar (the seam between the front and rear doors) and the rear bar is directly over the rear door triangular window (just before the C pillar). You can set the width how you need them for your accessories. That width works well with my VW OEM bike trays.

The T slot is for Thule accessories. Although you can buy T bolts and add them for most generic accessories. And yes, pull one foot off, push down on the rubber insert, and slide in the T bolt.

My Thule canoe carriers actually wrap around the bars. So these bars work with Yakima or Thule accessories.

I also ran Malone low-profile bars, but they whistled a lot on my Tiguan. So I went with these. Even though the attached pic is of the Malone bars you can see where I put them.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DjMaytrx said:


> I have the front bar over the B pillar (the seam between the front and rear doors) and the rear bar is directly over the rear door triangular window (just before the C pillar). You can set the width how you need them for your accessories. That width works well with my VW OEM bike trays.
> 
> The T slot is for Thule accessories. Although you can buy T bolts and add them for most generic accessories. And yes, pull one foot off, push down on the rubber insert, and slide in the T bolt.
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for the deets man. I have them saved like you (it is around 27 inch apart that way ) . Annoying regarding the dismantle of the foot to install the T stuff. I wanted to switch my bike rack from my Audi when needed ..... But if it requires dismantle , kind of annoying. 

You on golf r springs ? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

Dan_king3 said:


> Awesome, thanks for the deets man. I have them saved like you (it is around 27 inch apart that way ) . Annoying regarding the dismantle of the foot to install the T stuff. I wanted to switch my bike rack from my Audi when needed ..... But if it requires dismantle , kind of annoying.
> 
> You on golf r springs ?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


You're welcome!

I feel the annoyance of the Malone bars whistle was worse than pulling a foot to install my trays, but I understand where you are coming from.

I'm on stock 18 rims with Tiguan H&R Sport Springs and ECS wheel spacers, 12.5mm front and 20mm rear. Total drop is 2 in all around. I also have the 7 seater.


----------



## Dan_king3 (May 26, 2021)

DjMaytrx said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I feel the annoyance of the Malone bars whistle was worse than pulling a foot to install my trays, but I understand where you are coming from.
> 
> I'm on stock 18 rims with Tiguan H&R Sport Springs and ECS wheel spacers, 12.5mm front and 20mm rear. Total drop is 2 in all around. I also have the 7 seater.


I reached out to bamboli-Itd they said the rack isn't made or tested for Thule t mount. So not sure it would work. I'm pretty sure they will fit... But if it would make my expensive AF mountain bike fly off on the freeway is a different story .


Doesn't look like the sunroof would work with a mount that bolts under the rack  

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DjMaytrx (Dec 14, 2020)

Dan_king3 said:


> I reached out to bamboli-Itd they said the rack isn't made or tested for Thule t mount. So not sure it would work. I'm pretty sure they will fit... But if it would make my expensive AF mountain bike fly off on the freeway is a different story .
> 
> 
> Doesn't look like the sunroof would work with a mount that bolts under the rack
> ...


Damn. Sorry man.


----------



## SpedRacer (Jan 4, 2002)

twiggs462 said:


> I have a 2018 Tiguan SEL... looking for what you guys think are the best rails. Thanks!


We're currently running "MotorFansClub" cross bars, which we picked up on Amazon. They were a really good price ($135 for 2), and have been decent! They are a bit noisy on windy days though at speeds above 45mph, so we added a Yakima wind fairing to the front and it helped a bit. The sound doesn't really bother me that much since I'm half deaf, but if you're looking for a super quiet ride, these might not be your go-to. (We mostly just wanted functionality.)


----------

